# API1Pc36 Power Supply



## GoMacG4 (May 23, 2008)

Power Supply Exchange Program was available to owners of Power Mac G4 (Mirrored Drive Doors) - I have a Model 8570, *XB251163MMAM8689LL/A* aggravated by the ever noisy power supply/fans.

Does anyone still have one of these exchange kits in the warehouse? Who would you suggest I write to?

Delwiche Engineering Ltd., 57 South Mills River Road, Mills River, NC 28759; pone 828-674-5575.

thanks.


----------



## tvwillie (Nov 9, 2008)

A few years ago I bought a machine from it's owner who failed to take advantage of the exchange offer of this power supply. I lived with the noisy, fluctuating fan unit but just yesterday it failed to start. It acts as though it might fire up but then "a fan" starts raring up to full speed without any other further results. Any comments here would surly help and if the problem might be related to the power supply, I would also like to know of a source for these "Power Supply Exchange" units.

               Thanks for reading, tvwillie


----------

